# New to the sport



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Hi ,I recently got into archery after a life long desire to do so. My bow is a 2009 diamond stud and it works quite well,searching for a couple of bows to get my kids started. Looking forward to learning and sharing as we go along this journey,Cheers!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* lakearcher. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## coptzer91 (Apr 20, 2009)

welcome to at!!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :banana:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I've since bought two bows for my 8yr. old and my11 yr. old daughters,got them both used diamond edge bows from the great members here on this forum. Can't wait to get them started and neither can they.


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------

